

iControlPad 2 - The open source controller - unwind
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1703567677/icontrolpad-2-the-open-source-controller

======
ParadisoShlee
It's rare to see a kickstarter with an actual finished product on display
ready for market or at least an estimated date before 2014. Looking forward to
getting my unit pretty quickly.

There has been lots of buildup around this release...

